# Spindle Stop for DSM-59 Turrett Lathe



## frankly2 (Dec 16, 2019)

A little some thing I made after seeing one in someones production shop. Not too unlikke the one I saw but made to fit my Hardinge DSM-59 spindle bore so I would have a posttive stop behind the 5-C collet closer. Works well for me. Here are pics of it......
Thought i would add pic of cad file.......


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice job! Looks pretty much the same as my Yuasa spindle stop.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice work.  Welcome!

I‘m curious about your DSM.  Could you post photos on the Hardinge page?

Thanks,Evan


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 17, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Nice work.  Welcome!
> 
> I‘m curious about your DSM.  Could you post photos on the Hardinge page?
> 
> Thanks,Evan


Posted, enjoy !


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Nice job! Looks pretty much the same as my Yuasa spindle stop.


It just may be a copy, but I did the work from memory so it is not necessarily the same design. it is however one handy dead stop for my applications.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 17, 2019)

frankly2 said:


> It just may be a copy, but I did the work from memory so it is not necessarily the same design. it is however one handy dead stop for my applications.



That's pretty good from working off memory! Yes slightly different, mine uses return springs but no matter, as long as it works is all that matters.


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> That's pretty good from working off memory! Yes slightly different, mine uses return springs but no matter, as long as it works is all that matters.


I intend making one more for my SB 9” which has a 11/16 spindle bore. That may be a little more difficult having to make it so much smaller !


----------



## darkzero (Dec 17, 2019)

frankly2 said:


> I intend making one more for my SB 9” which has a 11/16 spindle bore. That may be a little more difficult having to make it so much smaller !



Owning one of these I can understand what you mean. That would be challenging but it would be awesome & cute to see one in that size. Don't think I've ever called a machining related tool cute before. Haha! But if you do make one, please do share your work!


----------



## frankly2 (Dec 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Nice job! Looks pretty much the same as my Yuasa spindle stop.


added pic of .dwg file


----------



## frankly2 (Jan 17, 2020)

A correction........ the spindle bore On my 9” SB model C is 3/4”

I'm also looking for a set of threading change gears for the C model SB, if any one knows where I can find them, if not I will be forced to make them myself.


----------

